# Toro Power Max Heavy Duty 826OXE



## FredSG (Feb 7, 2020)

Hello,


New to this forum. I purchased a 826OXE to snow blow those areas on my property that I can't reach with the snow blower on my John Deere Tractor. It's my first experience with a walk behind 2 stage snow blower.


First time out, my wheels kept digging into the snow already on the ground . . . wasn't throwing much and was fighting the machine, but it kept digging into the soft snow already on the ground. My skid shoes were adjusted high I think because the base ground is pea stone, but right now is covered with about three to four inches of packed snow . . . but my wheels still dig into the snow and nothing gets blown as the front of my snow blower tilts up!


What am I doing wrong? Help me out.


FredSG


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

FredSG said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> New to this forum. I purchased a 826OXE to snow blow those areas on my property that I can't reach with the snow blower on my John Deere Tractor. It's my first experience with a walk behind 2 stage snow blower.
> ...


Packed snow is tough to tackle.
The shoes want to climb on the hard snow which prevents the scrapper from getting below the surface.
Going slow and wiggle the machine a little while tugging a little up on the bars a little helps as it helps the shoes go down below the packed surface
Also going slow gives the augers a chance to bust up the packed snow rather than climb on it.
It's best to blow the snow as soon as possible before it gets walked on and what not.
It's snowing here now at 35 degrees..And the temperature is going to be close to zero tomorrow. I will have to go blow the snow before this slop turns into essentially a sheet of ice.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

IMO it's the packed snow. It takes either a tracked machine with the front locked down or a toro powershift to bite down through that without riding up.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Got my slop blowed while ago.. temperature will be dropping to about zero tomorrow.. I wouldn't have been able to do much with it

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SBF Fred!


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

my own finding with a 928 powermax is they are nose light ,and the only way i could get my own to work some what like my old power shift was to install toro's (very pricey) $165.00 cabin weight kit . part number 107-3815

with it the nose more readily grinds though the hard pack and EOD plow piles


----------

